
Germany sues Mark Zuckerberg and Facebook over failure to remove hate posts - bndr
http://mashable.com/2016/11/04/facebook-germany-hate-speech-zuckerberg/#c3AEIe9iPmqk
======
Tomte
Wrong. One prosecutor is investigating. Nothing more, yet.

